# Adquisicion de datos mediante gpib-usb y labview



## jesusoc (Abr 21, 2009)

Saludos: 

Logro adquirir cualquier señal de un canal del osciloscopio Tektronix Tds3012b, pero se me para y me da el siguiente error: 
Error -1074001665 occurred at TKTDS3K Error Query; 
Instrument reports the following: 
241: Hardware missing 

Tengo instalado todos los drivers necesarios, alguien me podria ayudar por favor....., estaria muy agradecido. Adjunto el programa que utilizo, es uno de los ejemplos que traia el osciloscopio.


----------

